# Poll - What grip do you use



## jimbo_ (Jun 28, 2010)

*What type of grip do you use?*​
Standard 3780.43%Suicide 715.22%Some other nutty type24.35%


----------



## jimbo_ (Jun 28, 2010)

Couldn't find this thread already up, so what grip do you use for lifts? standard or suicide, I admit I was using standard to start with but as the weight got bigger I shifted to suicide and haven't really felt in any danger.

Am I nuts and should I be using standard? I have seen loads of people using suicide and praising it though :confused1:


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Standard grip. Opposable thumbs are a wonderous thing


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

For what lifts. Suicide grip is not necessarily appropriate for a deadlift, hook grip not necessarily appropriate for bench.


----------



## Mark W H (Jan 25, 2010)

Mixed (over and under hand) for deads, standard for bench, thumbless for barbell rows and military presses. All depends on the lift/exercise


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Suicide for bench press/pullups/lat pulldown/military press. Normal thumb grip for every thing else.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Not using the thumb is a bad idea, both in terms of safety and in terms of muscle activation.

We have a thumb for a reason


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

martin brown said:


> Not using the thumb is a bad idea, both in terms of safety and in terms of muscle activation.
> 
> We have a thumb for a reason


Interesting, I've heard some people say that using suicide grip for bench press especially can help target the chest more (can't remember reasons) and it's certainly taken the strain off my wrists. I quite like it as I no longer get any pain in them after a heavy bench session.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Suicide grip? Guess I'll google it lol.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Just thumbless grip mate. It's the one that guy uses when he drops the bar on his neck lol you must've seen that youtube video on here somewhere. I've never come close to dropping one yet though.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

tom0311 said:


> Just thumbless grip mate. It's the one that guy uses when he drops the bar on his neck lol you must've seen that youtube video on here somewhere. I've never come close to dropping one yet though.


Can't say I have. I think that's the same grip Jay Cutler says he uses for one arm rows and stuff so you use less of the biceps?

I use a mixture I guess depending on what I do :thumbup1:


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

It may feel like it's targeting the chest more not using a thumbed grip - but only because it de-activates all the other muscles like lats, upper back etc.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

martin brown said:


> It may feel like it's targeting the chest more not using a thumbed grip - but only because it de-activates all the other muscles like lats, upper back etc.


Ok, any idea how that works mate? I want to stick with it because it saves me a lot of pain but if it's counter productive then there's no point really.


----------



## NickC (Apr 6, 2010)

I've always used a standard grip for everything, just feels safer for me to be honest!

Obviously with deadlifts I use the opposing grips, I have to admit I have tried thumbless before as I have seen many pro's use it, such as Ronnie, Arnold and so on..but never felt truly safe with it when training by myself!


----------



## j.m. (Sep 11, 2006)

I use standard for everything, but with bench I try and do it with an open grip so its resting on my hand as opposed to me gripping it (yn)


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

tom0311 said:


> Ok, any idea how that works mate? I want to stick with it because it saves me a lot of pain but if it's counter productive then there's no point really.


It works because the grip is like an indicator to the rest of the body. Gripping something hard basically tells the rest of the muscles to work.

Why is it painful? A standard grip with wrist straight is the saftest position for the wrist, elbow and shoulder.


----------



## carl stull (Jul 22, 2010)

martin brown said:


> It works because the grip is like an indicator to the rest of the body. Gripping something hard basically tells the rest of the muscles to work.
> 
> Why is it painful? A standard grip with wrist straight is the saftest position for the wrist, elbow and shoulder.


Correct!!! Grip is and indicator to the rest of the body, which is why fat gripz and fat bars work to strengthen lifts.


----------



## carl stull (Jul 22, 2010)

I use various grips. Depends on the purpose.


----------



## quinn85 (Jul 30, 2010)

standard for bench, mixed for dead, thumbless for any other back workout


----------



## JoeyRamone (Sep 10, 2009)

First time I ever saw the suicide grip was a link to a bench press accident so don't think I'll ever use it!


----------



## squater (Apr 5, 2015)

hook grip/thread


----------



## garethd93 (Nov 28, 2014)

standard for bench and Suicide for anything on smith machine.


----------



## DubSelecta (Sep 1, 2014)

False grip for OHP. Feels better on my wirsts.


----------

